# Delicious Smoked King Mackeral Dip Recipe



## bwsmith_2000

Several of my neighbors have asked me for my smoked fish dip recipe so I thought I would also share it with my friends on the SMF. Let me start out by saying that the smoking part of this process works well with most any type fish to be served just as a smoked fish entree. So feel free to use it on Trout, Grouper or whatever. For the purpose of this recipe, I'm smoking King Mackeral for the Dip. I start by brining the fish. You may want to experiment with this. King Fish (King Mackerel) takes the brine process well but some of the lighter fish like grouper snapper etc. probably don't need the brine. For the brine, you'll need:

Kingfish fillets
1/2 cp brown sugar
1/4 cp salt (I use kosher)
1/2 tsp garlic powder (optional)
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper (optional)
juice of 1/2 lemon
2 qts water

Mix sugar, salt, garlic, pepper, lemon and water. Soak fish in
mixture for four hours, turning every half-hour or so. Remove the
fish and rinse gently. Allow it to dry on a rack until a glaze forms.
Put the fish in your smoker and follow directions for the smoker.
For the dip, serve with crackers (I like Ritz), small breads and
tortilla chips. Celery is also good:

1 cp smoked kingfish or smoked what-have-you crumbled up
3/4 cp mayonnaise (or use equal portions of sour cream and yogurt)
2 tbsp finely minced celery
2 tbsp pickle relish (I use sweet)
1/2 small sweet onion grated directly into batch
Squeeze of lemon juice
Dash of garlic powder
Salt and pepper to taste

Combine all ingredients and chill

If I recall correctly, I got my recipe from the Florida Sportsman
Magazine many years ago. The above is the basic recipe. You can make
it your own by perhaps adding some worchestershire sauce or some
tobasco. Be creative and it will be even better. And again, don't
hesitate to use the basic brine and smoking recipe on any type fish.
It's really good. I guaranteeee you  will like the dip. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














Bill


----------



## cowgirl

Looks awesome Bill! Thank you for posting the recipe!


----------



## flash

Hmm, I work for them somewhat, but more online. Recipe looks good and if there is anyway to eat Kingfish, its in a dip. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




My favorite is still Bluefish, but only cause I rarely get out to where the Kings are. Still, I always try to find one of our forum members at our bash's. he makes an excellent kingfish dip.


----------



## islandrunner31

Thanks I'm going to try this now with king and snapper !


----------



## leah elisheva

Very fun!!!! It sounds delicious!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

